# OnePass Defaulting to SD Channels?



## MisterWho (Oct 7, 2007)

I am noticing a bug with the OnePass feature that has creeped up since the last update. When attempting to set up a OnePass for a show on the HD channel whether while watching live or by choosing in the guide, the OnePass defaults to the SD channel (i.e. if on channel 806, OnePass offers creation on channel 6). I can manually choose the HD channel by selecting options and switching OnePass setting to HD channel (the one I would currently be on). OnePass creation on the SD channel stays on SD channel (does not similarly malfunction by offering HD channel).

A restart has not resolved. Anyone else notice this?

Update:

I find that changing OnePass defaults in settings to always record HD has no effect, the pass still defaults to the SD channel upon creation (in fact, in this scenario no episodes will be recorded as it finds no HD content on the SD channel it chooses to record).

However, if I start a recording of the current episode from live tv, then select that in progress recording and go to the OnePass option listed there, it is defaulting to the HD channel the current episode is recording from.

Update #2:

I also notice this is fouling up the recording of collections such as the reddit top 1001 or whatever its called. When viewing this collection's settings, it is clearly set to HD when available but is only recording SD channels when there are definitely HD (properly flagged) versions on the HD channels. Yet, tivo is simply ignoring these and going for the SD channel versions.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I'm curious, do you hve the SD variant of that station turned off in "My Channels"? I'm wondering if removing it from the My Channels listing will prevent it from even bothering to search on that channel.

This is one ting I am already missing from Directv, having just switched back to Charter. With Directv, you can turn off all remnants of SD, if there is an HD equivalent of that channel. So you never have to even think about what it wants t record in(HD/SD).


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

MisterWho said:


> I am noticing a bug with the OnePass feature that has creeped up since the last update. When attempting to set up a OnePass for a show on the HD channel whether while watching live or by choosing in the guide, the OnePass defaults to the SD channel (i.e. if on channel 806, OnePass offers creation on channel 6). I can manually choose the HD channel by selecting options and switching OnePass setting to HD channel (the one I would currently be on). OnePass creation on the SD channel stays on SD channel (does not similarly malfunction by offering HD channel).
> 
> A restart has not resolved. Anyone else notice this?


Yes, I've seen the same. And no, I haven't gone through the channel lineup and disabled the SD channels which are duplicates.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Remove the SD channel. Done.


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

Same here


----------



## MisterWho (Oct 7, 2007)

Chuck_IV said:


> I'm curious, do you hve the SD variant of that station turned off in "My Channels"? I'm wondering if removing it from the My Channels listing will prevent it from even bothering to search on that channel.
> 
> This is one ting I am already missing from Directv, having just switched back to Charter. With Directv, you can turn off all remnants of SD, if there is an HD equivalent of that channel. So you never have to even think about what it wants t record in(HD/SD).


I have not turned off the SD channels as it is a chore as you mentioned. I know with Dish, too, you could simply hide SD channels but Tivo makes it tedious to deselect each individual SD channel (unless I'm unaware of an easier method). Besides, I have never worried about it because in over a decade of using Tivos, the behavior for SeasonPass/OnePass has been to set up the pass on the currently viewed channel or channel selected in guide. Now, this appears to no longer be the case. A step backwards in my opinion.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

MisterWho said:


> I have not turned off the SD channels as it is a chore as you mentioned. I know with Dish, too, you could simply hide SD channels but Tivo makes it tedious to deselect each individual SD channel (unless I'm unaware of an easier method). Besides, I have never worried about it because in over a decade of using Tivos, the behavior for SeasonPass/OnePass has been to set up the pass on the currently viewed channel or channel selected in guide. Now, this appears to no longer be the case. A step backwards in my opinion.


It's not a walk in the park, but managing the channel list is a lot easier with the new remotes.

Put it in Grid Guide, show my channels, sort by channel name and fly through the list deleting the dupe SDs with the Clear button, shouldn't take more than a cup of coffee or your beverage of preference.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

I unchecked all my channels under the HD tier (everything under 1000) in about 5 minutes of mindless button clicking. 

Later I downloaded a channel guide pdf from the cable company and pasted the listing into excel. Used excel to then sort and identify duplicates in the HD tier (there were a few), some HD channels for PPV and premiums I don't get (that Tivo didn't auto eliminate at setup), and find channels that were only available in SD. There were about 20 SD only channels. Mostly it was stuff I would never watch, but I enabled them anyway. I pulled up my Tivo channel guide using online.tivo so I could view the guide side by side with the spreadsheet on my computer.

Now it is so much more pleasant to peruse the guide and there is no need for channel selection when setting up a onepass. I assume TIVO will add any new channels my cable company adds. Maybe once in a while I will recheck to make sure I am getting everything I need.

After a week, I am having regrets over enabling those SD channels. I bought the Tivo to record in HD so watching SD is disappointing. Guess I should just be mad at Brighthouse for not offering that channel in HD.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> It's not a walk in the park, but managing the channel list is a lot easier with the new remotes.
> 
> Put it in Grid Guide, show my channels, sort by channel name and fly through the list deleting the dupe SDs with the Clear button, shouldn't take more than a cup of coffee or your beverage of preference.


Yep, works great... just be sure you're on the Roamio DVR, as you can't edit the channel list from a connected Mini.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

It still needs fixing. I noticed this last night. I set up a onepass from the HD channel and it said get in HD if available but defaulted to the SD channel. I had to manually change it to the HD channel. I have not eliminated the SD channels as for some reason the kids can remember two numbers for channels then 3 easier.


----------



## MisterWho (Oct 7, 2007)

thefisch said:


> Later I downloaded a channel guide pdf from the cable company and pasted the listing into excel. Used excel to then sort and identify duplicates in the HD tier (there were a few), some HD channels for PPV and premiums I don't get (that Tivo didn't auto eliminate at setup), and find channels that were only available in SD. There were about 20 SD only channels. Mostly it was stuff I would never watch, but I enabled them anyway. I pulled up my Tivo channel guide using online.tivo so I could view the guide side by side with the spreadsheet on my computer.


Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezey!!!

No, for real, I could do the same but just never been motivated to. Besides, setting up passes has always taken the channel currently selected and since I always watch HD, this never caused issues. I just don't like being forced to add an extra step in reselecting the HD channel I am currently on. Also, I am really attempting to keep the whole setup wife-friendly as she will flip when I explain another step she has to make in ensuring her ceaseless parade of wedding dress shows comes in in HD.


----------



## MisterWho (Oct 7, 2007)

joewom said:


> It still needs fixing. I noticed this last night. I set up a onepass from the HD channel and it said get in HD if available but defaulted to the SD channel. I had to manually change it to the HD channel. I have not eliminated the SD channels as for some reason the kids can remember two numbers for channels then 3 easier.


Exactly. I attempted to tweet to TivoMargret (@tivodesign) as I have had luck in the past that way but have yet to see a reply.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

joewom said:


> It still needs fixing. I noticed this last night. I set up a onepass from the HD channel and it said get in HD if available but defaulted to the SD channel. I had to manually change it to the HD channel. I have not eliminated the SD channels as for some reason the kids can remember two numbers for channels then 3 easier.


It is what it is, you have been told the alternatives.

But, one thing you may not realize. If you uncheck the SD channels, the kids can still enter the numbers manually if they want to. They are still available, but your passes will ignore the SD versions as you wish. The HD flag is only as good as the data provided to Tivo, and so its not as good as it should be.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> It's not a walk in the park, but managing the channel list is a lot easier with the new remotes.
> 
> Put it in Grid Guide, show my channels, sort by channel name and fly through the list deleting the dupe SDs with the Clear button, ...


Is the 'Clear' button method for modifying the channel list, described here, no longer available? (I'm certainly not having any luck trying it.)


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Is the 'Clear' button method for modifying the channel list, described here, no longer available? (I'm certainly not having any luck trying it.)


Doesn't work for me, either. You could not prove to me that *clear* on a channel in the grid guide ever did anything other than clear the guide and return to live TV. What works for me is to move the cursor over the channel, select it, and make the channel choices on the menu that pops up. Slightly more tedious than editing the channel list if you have a lot of changes to make.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Doesn't work for me, either. You could not prove to me that *clear* on a channel in the grid guide ever did anything other than clear the guide and return to live TV. What works for me is to move the cursor over the channel, select it, and make the channel choices on the menu that pops up. Slightly more tedious than editing the channel list if you have a lot of changes to make.


I swear it worked on a prior version. When I first got my Roamio Plus, I t was on an older version and I am sure I was able to use the clear button. However since it updated to the current version, it doesn't work anymore.


----------

